# JAVA-INVADERS compilieren und starten



## Eric Falbe (3. Mrz 2006)

Ich kann den ersten Beispielcode von JAVA-INVADERS auf http://www.planetalia.com/cursos/Java-Invaders/JAVA-INVADERS-01.tutorial mit javac zwar compilieren, aber nicht starten.
Woran könnte es liegen?
Kann man das Applet nicht über den Browser aufrufen?


----------



## AlArenal (3. Mrz 2006)

Was gibts du auf der Kommandozeile ein und wie lautet die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## EricFalbe (3. Mrz 2006)

Beim compilieren "javac invaders.java"
Aber das funktioniert ja.
Dann kann ich das Invaders.class file weder mit dem appletviewer noch mit einem HTML-file aufrufen.


----------



## Redfrettchen (3. Mrz 2006)

Hi,


> Kann man das Applet nicht über den Browser aufrufen?


Es ist ja kein Applet sondern eine Applikation.
Und "java Invaders" klappt nicht?[/quote]


----------



## EricFalbe (7. Mrz 2006)

Nee, mit Java kann ich es nicht aufrufen


----------



## MPW (11. Mrz 2006)

bist du im richtigen Ordner?

edit: bzw. was fuer eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## lordpatman (11. Mrz 2006)

hi,
ich hatte auch mal versucht es zu compilieren, und es hat ebenfalls nicht funktioniert. es lag daran, das einige sachen im quelltext depreaced, also veraltet sind. dies hatte mir jedenfalls der compiler mitgeteilt.


----------



## MPW (11. Mrz 2006)

Gib mal die genaue Ausgabe, nur weil etwas deprecated ist, sollte das eigentlich trotzdem erstmal funktionieren...


----------

